# What do you guys use to stay warm?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Noone likes working in the cold. But I dont like the heat more. I dont do anything special when its cold out, other then after I get out of the truck.. I start moving. After 10 - 15 mins my body adjusts to the cold, and it isnt so bad after that. In high school I wore shorts year round, so I guess the cold doesnt bother me that bad. It seems like every time I start getting cold... I am also tired. Not sure if it has any correlation, But I try to get good sleep the night before.

I know the best thing for me is once I get adjusted.. I try to stay in the cold till its quitting time, re-adjusting always sucks.

~Matt


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Be prepared, were layers a warm hat, keep you neck warm and dry socks that should keep your fingers warm (er). Try skipping a sit down lunch, it's hard to warm up after a break.


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

Warm socks, long underwear, thermal shirt, hoody, and a warm hat.

The more layers the better, it's easier to adjust when you can strip a layer or add a layer when you get warm/cold.

As long as the stuff you're wearing is not hindering your work.

I grew up where it is -30C (-22F) often in the winter. And the thing I find makes the most difference for me is: Your neck and head. If you get something around your neck and head you'll keep warmer much easier. Also the thermal underwear under your pants can help a lot too.

Find an old toque and cut the top off and then you can wear it around your neck. It actually works good ;-)


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

My career started in Detroit, I can ski play hockey or just be outside in well below 0 weather no problam, actually love it, but working in the single digit's or colder sucked.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

join the USAF . i NEVER got more than 10' away from a coffee pot.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Try to stay moving, that works better than anything. I'll also wear 2 layers of socks if it's going to be around 30 degrees or less. If you need to take them off during the day you can. And GLOVES make a big difference. Gloves can make the difference between being miserable and tolerating the cold.

What I like in the cold weather time is bringing a thermos full of hot tea to sip on throughout the day, it helps a good bit.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

My first 10 years in the trade were in Upstate NY. 

Pre layer, underwear and wife beater Tee, and socks.
First layer, Thermal under long underware. (The good stuff).
Second layer, Sweat pants and hooded sweat shirt, wool socks.
Third layer, Insulated bib carharts, and insulated carhart jacket. (The $100 longer one).

Also have hard hat liner hat. Waterproof, warm isulated boots. Inulated gloves, and just regular leather gloves.

Always carry extra clothing with you.

Drink coffee, or hot chocolate, and bring warm soup for lunch. 

I usually stayed pretty warm, even though some days could be -30F.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cab of my pickup truck.

I wore long johns and Levis, T-shirt, long john shirt, flannel shirt, hooded sweat shirt, Levi jacket, stocking cap.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Long sleeve T shirt and jeans, its still 80 deg. here.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

chilly 63 this morning long sleeves and carhartt jacket for the ride to work - lost jacket as soon as i got to work - I HATE THE COLD and i have considered moving to the keys after it got below freezing 2 days last year 
btw - i worked winters outside of columbus oh for 5 years and i never got used to it - was able to somewhat drive in the snow at the end


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

When I get cold I go and get in the truck until I warm up. I know I'm a pansy when it comes to cold weather.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Be prepared, were layers a warm hat, keep you neck warm and dry socks that should keep your fingers warm (er). Try skipping a sit down lunch, it's hard to warm up after a break.


I couldnt agree more. A good knit wool cap is worth more than you think. And I like to wear something to protect my ears. And WOOL socks. Wool is the best when it comes to warmth and nothing comes even close to it. In the dead of winter I wear insulated carhart pants, a tee shirt on my skin, thermal long sleeve, Maybe another long sleeve tee, and a wool sweater, thin gloves so I can work. And some of the guys would look at me and say man your nuts, but I tell them you gotta wear stuff made from wool. Do you ever see sheep complain? Some guys like the overalls or coveralls. The only time I wear those is if the temp goes below 0 with wind chill and Im out in the open all day. but the other key is to dress in layers so when you do go indoors you dont start sweating. And always keep a duffle bag of more clothes on the truck. You never know what can happen. 
Oh and I totally agree with the skipping lunch while still working. Once you stop to eat and warm up a bit its very hard to get back into it. I usually have a good breakfast(oatmeal and yogurt) and much on powerbars or someting for lunch. Stay away from energy drinks and too much coffee. It acually works against you, especially in the winter. I see it all the time, The after lunch sugar crash. Very little work gets done after lunch.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

nolabama said:


> chilly 63 this morning long sleeves and carhartt jacket for the ride to work - lost jacket as soon as i got to work - I HATE THE COLD and i have considered moving to the keys after it got below freezing 2 days last year
> btw - i worked winters outside of columbus oh for 5 years and i never got used to it - was able to somewhat drive in the snow at the end


63!!! thats still tee shirt weather!!!! jACKET!!!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i was one of three that had on jackets this morning - its almost half of our summer weather (111 was the highest this year)


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Winter survival school instilled the fact that you need to keep your head, neck, chest, and wrists warm to keep from chilling your blood and dropping your overall temp. I never wear long johns, sweat pants and a hoodie with a scarf under Carharrt coveralls and a watch cap does it for me all winter.


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

Seriously, cut the top part off of a comfy hat and it is way better than a scarf


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

fungku said:


> Seriously, cut the top part off of a comfy hat and it is way better than a scarf


Maybe a scarf looks a little more gay but it will keep your chest warmer than a knitted mini "d i c k i e".


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

I just can't work with a scarf on.

Also you can cut a short slit on each side and it'll hang down lower on your chest...


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't stand to wear long johns anymore. Make my legs itch and drive me crazy. I bought a couple pair of flannel lined jeans a few years ago that I love. Carhart insulated/uninsulated bibs(depending on how cold it is) over the flannel lined jeans, Carhart long sleeved T over short sleeved T and 1 pair wool blend socks and Redwing shoes. If it is really cold I slip 2 buckle rubber boots over the Redwings. Eat light at lunchtime. Digestion draws blood to your stomach and makes you feel sleepy and cold in your extremities . Knit watchcaps are warm headwear but insulated hardhat liners are warmer and cover the ears better. Sometimes they are too warm and make your head sweat.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm used to the cold. Prefer it to the heat, but this summer wasn't so bad down here.

The biggest thing is many people in the South don't know hot to dress appropriately. My girlfriend tries to get by wearing nothing but a sweatshirt.

Hell, I used to get through frozen winters in little more than a hoodie, and hat. Sometimes gloves. But I grew up with snowy winters. Camped in the stuff.

Also, Amptech: While digestion may draw blood to your stomach, it also boosts your metabolism and the digestion process alone burns calories. In fact, I learned from a wilderness survival program that it's best to eat something (preferably warm) right before bed because it will help counteract your bodies' temperature drop while you sleep. So I wouldn't go _too_ light. Or at least continue to snack throughout the day.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

amptech said:


> I can't stand to wear long johns anymore. Make my legs itch and drive me crazy. I bought a couple pair of flannel lined jeans a few years ago that I love. Carhart insulated/uninsulated bibs(depending on how cold it is) over the flannel lined jeans, Carhart long sleeved T over short sleeved T and 1 pair wool blend socks and Redwing shoes. If it is really cold I slip 2 buckle rubber boots over the Redwings. Eat light at lunchtime. Digestion draws blood to your stomach and makes you feel sleepy and cold in your extremities . Knit watchcaps are warm headwear but insulated hardhat liners are warmer and cover the ears better. Sometimes they are too warm and make your head sweat.


I agree, the flannel lined carharts kick ass. I hate long johns for the same reason. They start to ride up, down. I feel invincable when I have mine on.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am going to probably go shopping this weekend and get some stuff. If anyone else has anything to add keep it coming!


----------



## collin.thomas (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm still in school so haven't worked in the field, but I currently work in a warehouse kept at -20F. Like everyone else said its about layers, also stay away from cotton or at least don't have cotton against your skin, cotton holds moisture so when you sweat (you will even at -20) or if its snowing cotton holds all that moisture against your body. If you have an REI (any sporting goods store will have similar stuff) around go get something like http://www.rei.com/product/739167, and http://www.rei.com/product/722393, they are polyester the pants feel like a fleece blanket, the shirt feels the same as a cotton shirt. If you go inside or are driving take off layers right away so you don't start sweating.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

fungku said:


> I just can't work with a scarf on.
> 
> Also you can cut a short slit on each side and it'll hang down lower on your chest...


 
My chest is 56" a little slit isn't gonna do much.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I'm used to the cold. Prefer it to the heat, but this summer wasn't so bad down here.
> 
> 
> Also, Amptech: While digestion may draw blood to your stomach, it also boosts your metabolism and the digestion process alone burns calories. In fact, I learned from a wilderness survival program that it's best to eat something (preferably warm) right before bed because it will help counteract your bodies' temperature drop while you sleep. So I wouldn't go _too_ light. Or at least continue to snack throughout the day.


We were taught to eat a high fat food as it takes more calories to burn it, keeping you warmer longer.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

collin.thomas said:


> I'm still in school so haven't worked in the field, but I currently work in a warehouse kept at -20F. Like everyone else said its about layers, also stay away from cotton or at least don't have cotton against your skin, cotton holds moisture so when you sweat (you will even at -20) or if its snowing cotton holds all that moisture against your body. If you have an REI (any sporting goods store will have similar stuff) around go get something like http://www.rei.com/product/739167, and http://www.rei.com/product/722393, they are polyester the pants feel like a fleece blanket, the shirt feels the same as a cotton shirt. If you go inside or are driving take off layers right away so you don't start sweating.


 Oh yea that is just what you need to wear POLYESTER doing electrical work.:no:


----------



## collin.thomas (Apr 14, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Oh yea that is just what you need to wear POLYESTER doing electrical work.:no:


meh... point taken I'm just thinking base layers and staying warm... polyester melting to your skin would be bad...


----------



## Spat72 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey I get the idea on keeping your core temp in order, but how do you guys cope with hands and feet in the cold. I live in the south and I love my heat. I don't really have much trouble with keeping warm as far as the main body. I just struggle with cold hands and feet.

A day of 30F to 40F will make me very grumpy. My hands will be blistering red and sore to the slightest bump while numb to the touch. same for the feet. I have tried the wick away sock liners but my feet just stay wet. The only gloves that keep my hands warm are to bulky to even hand a screwdriver. 

Needless to say I am about as useful as a rock in cold weather, or less! But I do run circles around others in the heat!!

I did find a good hat a couple years ago. It is kinda like those old military bomber hats but thin and light weight. Made with thinsulate and some soft cloth material. It has a flap to cover the lower face and neck or pull it lower to just cover only the neck. The same flap also covers the ears as it is pulled down. If you get too warm the flap just tucks away in the top of the hat. I payed about $30 if not mistaken, at a sporting goods store.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Spat72 said:


> Hey I get the idea on keeping your core temp in order, but how do you guys cope with hands and feet in the cold. I live in the south and I love my heat. I don't really have much trouble with keeping warm as far as the main body. I just struggle with cold hands and feet.
> 
> A day of 30F to 40F will make me very grumpy. My hands will be blistering red and sore to the slightest bump while numb to the touch. same for the feet. I have tried the wick away sock liners but my feet just stay wet. The only gloves that keep my hands warm are to bulky to even hand a screwdriver.
> 
> ...


 
I wear Danner USMC temperate weather boots in the cold weather and my feet stay very warm. As for gloves, I wear Ironclad winter weight or neoprene fishing gloves if its going to be wet out, both do well with handtools. And I am a nor easterner that thinks 30F in winter is more like spring weather. I still wear shorts at 35F.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

37 degrees here the other morning. Wore a lined flannel shirt over my T tell it warmed up to a balmy 45!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I wear Danner USMC temperate weather boots in the cold weather and my feet stay very warm.



Danner boots are some good ****.

I've worn Altama, Belleville, and Converse (yes they make military footwear now). But they're on the lower end.

I've love to get my hand on a pair of good Danners, pricey, but I heard they last forever.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

danners do not last forever - and the bastards are making them in china and charging the same price as the USA boots (maybe a 10 diff)


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

90 deg. today. went swimming.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nolabama said:


> danners do not last forever - and the bastards are making them in china and charging the same price as the USA boots (maybe a 10 diff)


Ugh.

Isn't that just the way of the world...


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Spat72 said:


> Hey I get the idea on keeping your core temp in order, but how do you guys cope with hands and feet in the cold. I live in the south and I love my heat. I don't really have much trouble with keeping warm as far as the main body. I just struggle with cold hands and feet.
> 
> A day of 30F to 40F will make me very grumpy. My hands will be blistering red and sore to the slightest bump while numb to the touch. same for the feet. I have tried the wick away sock liners but my feet just stay wet. The only gloves that keep my hands warm are to bulky to even hand a screwdriver.
> 
> ...


Try a pair of *these* and then wear a pair of regular gloves over them. Just take off the outer gloves when you need the manual dexterity to tighten a wire nut or something. It goes back to layering what you wear and taking off what you don't need at the moment. 
And the same goes for your feet...silk works the best as a base layer. 
And Yes I Know What You Guys Are Thinking.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

long underwear
marino wool socks
longsleeve T
reg T
flannel shirt
jeans
Carhart jacket
insulated gloves
LaCrosse frost king boots (if its really cold)
Timberland insulated boots (if its only cold)


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> 90 deg. today. went swimming.


Its already snowed twice


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I am out in Tulsa for a class, this morning it was @50F, I was about falling over with laughter listening to the locals complain about how cold it was. I was wearing shorts and a tank top when I arrived yesterday.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

captkirk said:


> flannel lined carharts kick ass.


Just what I was thinking as I read the thread title.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

Carhartt all the way thats all I wear nothing but, from head to toe and red wing logger boots water proof and insulated i like the best so i buy the best


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Bringing this back! I am definitely getting some carhartt overalls and a jacket this week. I am looking for the best cold protection as well as something that can protect against the wet. I went to look at them and couldn't figure out which protected the best against the cold at least from reading the tags on them. Which one do you guys recommend?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nolabama said:


> danners do not last forever - and the bastards are making them in china and charging the same price as the USA boots (maybe a 10 diff)


 
You can bet you bottom dollar that the Danners built to Marine Corps specs and branded on the side of the heel with the Eagle, Globe, and Anchor are not made anywhere but in the USA. Yes, they are @$300 maybe $240 on base in clothing supply.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

headrec said:


> Bringing this back! I am definitely getting some carhartt overalls and a jacket this week. I am looking for the best cold protection as well as something that can protect against the wet. I went to look at them and couldn't figure out which protected the best against the cold at least from reading the tags on them. Which one do you guys recommend?


I have two sets of Carhartt outer wear, one set with the red quilt lining and one set with the black arctic lining. When I get a new item I take it right in the garage and spray the hell out of it with Scotchgard waterproofing. My wife picked me up one of their new rain jackets, it works very well but if it's really coming down I wear a poncho.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I have two sets of Carhartt outer wear, one set with the red quilt lining and one set with the black arctic lining. When I get a new item I take it right in the garage and spray the hell out of it with Scotchgard waterproofing. My wife picked me up one of their new rain jackets, it works very well but if it's really coming down I wear a poncho.


Thanks for your opinion RK!

I was looking at both of those tonight. When I tried on the arctic lining I felt like it was very stiff and I wasn't able to move around very well. The red quilt lining ones seemed a lot better but they seemed like they left a lot to be desired as far as keeping dry. The scotchgard might do the trick and the arctic might break in and get more mobile. I guess I am looking for the best all around. I think ideally I would like to get a set of both but don't think its in the budget this year at least.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

headrec said:


> Thanks for your opinion RK!
> 
> I was looking at both of those tonight. When I tried on the arctic lining I felt like it was very stiff and I wasn't able to move around very well. The red quilt lining ones seemed a lot better but they seemed like they left a lot to be desired as far as keeping dry. The scotchgard might do the trick and the arctic might break in and get more mobile. I guess I am looking for the best all around. I think ideally I would like to get a set of both but don't think its in the budget this year at least.


 
I have the arctic stuff from Jan 07 and it's still pretty stiff, I only wear it in the coldest weather. The scotchgard is a great treatment. Have you looked at workingperson.com, they have good prices and better sale prices. The fire resistant Carhartt pants are less than $50 a pair right now.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Good site spent awhile looking at it. I think I might end up with the arctic coat and maybe the red quilt lined bottoms and then spray the hell out of them with scotchgard. I have some more debating to do ha. Thanks again.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

headrec said:


> Good site spent awhile looking at it. I think I might end up with the arctic coat and maybe the red quilt lined bottoms and then spray the hell out of them with scotchgard. I have some more debating to do ha. Thanks again.


 
No problem. I have been buying Carhartt from them for years now.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Now days I use the heater in the car to stay warm!(and the A/C to keep cool) Being the AHJ does have it's perks.
When I was in the field I wore one piece long johns and a heavy flannel shirt, jeans, carhartt insulated bibs and a carhartt insulated long coat. I started using the one piece long johns years ago because they do not ride up or down. Nothing worse then doing deck work and your shirt getting untucked, before you realize it there's a cold draft going up your back. That doesn't happen with the one piece. Polyester base layer is bad as far as electric is concerned- anyone have any thoughts on silk?


----------



## pawpaw702 (Dec 13, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> Be prepared, were layers a warm hat, keep you neck warm and dry socks that should keep your fingers warm (er). Try skipping a sit down lunch, it's hard to warm up after a break.


Skip lunch....WTF???? Not only are you breaking down conditions, cause before you know it, the kon won't give you a lunch break, but the body needs refueling in order to warm the body. 

As to what I wear, silk long underwear, long johns, Levis, sweatshirt, Carhart canvas hooded jacket, and the Artic (black insulation) bibs. Hard hat liner, and leather gloves. If I still get cold, its time to go to the house.

In Brotherhood, Paw Paw


----------



## pawpaw702 (Dec 13, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I have two sets of Carhartt outer wear, one set with the red quilt lining and one set with the black arctic lining. When I get a new item I take it right in the garage and spray the hell out of it with Scotchgard waterproofing. My wife picked me up one of their new rain jackets, it works very well but if it's really coming down I wear a poncho.


 
If its raining...it time to go to the house!


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I start moving. After 10 - 15 mins my body adjusts to the cold, and it isnt so bad after that.
> 
> I know the best thing for me is once I get adjusted.. I try to stay in the cold till its quitting time, re-adjusting always sucks.
> 
> ~Matt


I read this and started thinking WTF! but then I looked where you live. 
Its -32 Celsius here right now, feels like -44 with the wind. 
There is no just keeping moving and adjusting to this kind of cold. 

As other have said, layers, lots of them. 
I wear silk gloves, then the hellyhanson little blue gloves and then a good mitten. Taking off the mittens only when needed. And when its this cold I keep those "hot paws" little heat packs in my gloves. 
But at this point I only work outside when there is a problem or a big rush on something, other wise I am in a heated part of the site.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't take wearing long underwear anymore. Makes my legs itch like crazy. I got a couple pairs of Thinsulate insulated work jeans this year and I absolutely love them! When it gets real cold I put on my insulated bibs but it has to be really cold or else I burn up.


----------



## DDB1205 (Dec 13, 2008)

amptech said:


> I can't take wearing long underwear anymore. Makes my legs itch like crazy. I got a couple pairs of Thinsulate insulated work jeans this year and I absolutely love them! When it gets real cold I put on my insulated bibs but it has to be really cold or else I burn up.


I bought a pair of fleece lined jeans that work great. With the bibs on top i stay real warm. Your torso is the most important area to keep the warmest, with all organs located there. But we all know that the more that goes on top, the more it makes for an uncomfortable workday.

Good Luck
Rob


----------



## sparkymcmurray (Dec 15, 2008)

Be careful about taking advice from guys in California or Florida 

Here's what I do in -35:

Feet:
Thermal Socks
Wool Socks
Dunlops
(I put Bama socks on instead of woolies if I'll be exposed for an extended period).

Legs:
Thermals (don't cheap out)
Jeans
Coveralls
Insulated bibs if I'll be exposed for an extended period.

Body:
T-shirt.
Thermal (again, don't cheap out).
FR Helly Hansen hoodie.
Coveralls.
FR insulated jacket.
If I'm exposed for extended periods, I'll put on something to either block out wind (like a rain coat) if windchill is the problem, or I'll add another thermal or sweater if it's just the cold.

Hands:
Helly Hansen/other universal size warmers.
Insulated leather gloves if necessary.
Mitts if possible.

Hands are by far the hardest part of the body to keep warm except for the nose.

Head:
FR Helly Hansen balaclava.
Hood from hoodie.
Hardhat liner (esp. if it's windy).

If it's really freaking cold I'll put on a woolly balaclava under the regular one.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Well update. Picked up an Carhartt Extreme Arctic Coat locally and ordered the Extreme Arctic bibs online. Getting the bibs tomorrow. I love the coat. Its a little stiff at first but it is breaking in more and more everyday. I wear the coat everywhere I go now...in fact I am wearing it right now. I love Carhartt! I am wearing layers because I am a serious wuss in the cold but its keeping me plenty warm in the mornings and I get almost too hot in the afternoon.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

sparkymcmurray said:


> Here's what I do in -35:.....


At -35°, I stay home.... :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll admit, I'm sure grateful that it doesn't get that cold around here. -4° is the coldest I can remember working in around here.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

It was 6 below here monday morning I think


----------



## dognutz12 (Apr 30, 2008)

Working in wisconsin it gets to single digits or below in the winter months. The two things I always try to keep warm are my hands and my feet. If I'm working in an unheated new building I bring a small space heater with me and bring two pairs of thin "mechanix" gloves. Keep one pair next to the heater and wear one. Every 1/2 hour or so, switch. Also if it gets below zero, I buy those heat packs and keep those is my gloves. Wearing thin gloves still allows you to do the intricate work and the packs keep them warm. The space heater also works really well for batteries and chargers. If I'm working outdoors, I do the same thing, but instead of the space heater I use my van heater and keep one pair of gloves on the dash.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I can see not all of you like the cold:no:

My opinion, not worth much:

#1 Good pair of boots, best you can afford. I have 18" Sorels, they get me through the fields.
#2 Electric socks. The batteries can get expensive, but it's better than you complaining. Three layers, first, normal knee highs, second, electric, third, thick wool or equivelant.
#3 and don't call me a ****,....a good thick comfortable turtleneck. First a layer or two of thermals, but I find the turtleneck worth a million. Then a heavy hooded sweatshirt.
#4 Tuke or tobaggan, whatever you call it. I wear a ski mask when she's real bitter.
#5. A thermos full of Lipton's Cup-A-Soup. $1.20-four packets, one thermos. A pack of crackers, and never sit down.

I really like Carhartt for the durability, mine is over seven years old with only one minor tear, butttttt,.........as mentioned, they are stiff and that is a super peeve of mine. I wear my Pop's old Elmer Fudd coat when she get's real cold out there. She's been cold up here this year. Did a job for a buddy a couple weeks ago. Wasn't there an hour, mustache and beard were all icicles. He dropped me off long johns and a heavy hooded sweatshirt from Santa:thumbup:


----------



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

I hate the cold. A few weeks ago we were working in 12 degree weather. I use a hand muffler with those little heat packets like quarterbacks use. Good way to give your hands a quick warm up.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

To stay warm, I live in Louisiana:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

jbberns said:


> I use a hand muffler with those little heat packets like quarterbacks use.


What's a hand muffler?


----------



## zeros (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey zeros, you gotta wear a$$ and knee pads like that to work everyday?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> At -35°, I stay home.... :laughing:


 
Amen to that and let me add hang around the house with coffee and snack food not too far from the tv and dvd collection.


----------



## zeros (Oct 23, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Hey zeros, you gotta wear a$$ and knee pads like that to work everyday?



It all depends on what neighborhood I'm going into that day.


----------



## personal (Jun 3, 2008)

*heater*

When working on controls or in one spot I'll hang one of those infrared plug in heaters on something to keep me warm.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

To keep myself warm, I shift into high gear and keep moving and doing what needs to be done. I usually work thru lunch time because I know if I stop I won't be worth a damn after that lunch break. I feel if I'm not tired at the end of the day then I didn't do jack sh*t. MO


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

captkirk said:


> 63!!! thats still tee shirt weather!!!! jACKET!!!


I wouldn't put a jacket on to ride my Harley in that warm of weather. It's 23 degrees below zero here this AM. 55 degrees below the freezing temp of water. 63 is balmy weather that we won't see here for another 3-4 months1


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

snack on good food all day and keep moving. when you are still you'll freeze. or find another job thats inside


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Good leather work boots.1 pair of socks(any more then that I sweat and my feet get wet and then they freeze).levis jeans(no long johns I hate them).Short sleaved shirt,then a long sleaved shirt followed buy a hooded sweat shirt.A good pair of gloves and black carhart bibs.
This set up has served me well this winter wich has been a cold one this year here in philly,although I'm enjoying the current warm front thats soon to end.
I like the hood because I can wear it under my hard hat and this works well for me.Some tips for the noobies,dress in layers and remove them at break and then put them back on when break is over.Keep extra socks and gloves and a facemask in your vehicle all winter long.
Keep moving and the wind chill of 5 degrees wont bother you at all.
Foods that have a high carb/protien/fat content willhelp to raise you body temp. as well.I make my own trail mix;cashews,raisins,m&m's and brown sugar make a big bag leave it in your lunch box and dont let the guys get a hold of it.


----------

